# Big honkin’ base



## Pie (Oct 23, 2022)

For a big honkin’ stone. Awesome aoto, deserves some nice wood as well. Broke down hard and bought a miter saw. “Oh yeah, I love doing things by hand. It’s so satisfying!” Yeahhhh I’m terrible with a hand saw. I like my crow blue rare, please. 





Loving the bevel cutting abilities, time to work on the under-hollow .

I also built the most laughable workbench of all time. As you can see I’m painfully, painfully bad at this.


----------



## deltaplex (Oct 23, 2022)

Don't be too hard on yourself for making something functional, it works, it's good! If you're not careful you'll soon be really far down the carpentry rabbit hole saying things like "I don't need metal fasteners, I've got all these fine bladed tools to fit everything to shape!"


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Oct 23, 2022)

Looks perfectly functional to me buddy! Good for you.


----------



## Pie (Oct 23, 2022)

Kind words guys, thank you! 

I’m slowly figuring it out.. it’s a lot of fun to be honest. Newest lesson: clamps are good.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Oct 23, 2022)

A drill press/machinist vice is extremely handy as well.


----------



## coxhaus (Oct 23, 2022)

Pie said:


> For a big honkin’ stone. Awesome aoto, deserves some nice wood as well. Broke down hard and bought a miter saw. “Oh yeah, I love doing things by hand. It’s so satisfying!” Yeahhhh I’m terrible with a hand saw. I like my crow blue rare, please.
> View attachment 204529
> 
> Loving the bevel cutting abilities, time to work on the under-hollow .
> ...



I built a hard-working work bench at a different house out of 2x4 boards. The cost was cheap. The top was 2x4s turned on edge about 20 across. The legs were two 2x4 put together per leg. I added sheet metal on a part around the old Sears craftsman vice so I could weld using the vice.

I glued the top together and then planed it with my grandfather's old Stanley Jack plane.

The Sheet metal was the cheap stuff they use for roofing.


----------



## ptolemy (Oct 23, 2022)

Pie said:


> For a big honkin’ stone. Awesome aoto, deserves some nice wood as well. Broke down hard and bought a miter saw. “Oh yeah, I love doing things by hand. It’s so satisfying!” Yeahhhh I’m terrible with a hand saw. I like my crow blue rare, please.
> View attachment 204529
> 
> Loving the bevel cutting abilities, time to work on the under-hollow .
> ...


did you also built a base for your miter saw at the same time? Just teasing


----------



## Pie (Oct 24, 2022)

ptolemy said:


> did you also built a base for your miter saw at the same time? Just teasing





ptolemy said:


> did you also built a base for your miter saw at the same time? Just teasing



Oddly enough I bought a jigsaw thinking it’s what I needed. Most definitely not. I used it to hack up some planks and ghetto together that workbench - the miter saw base. 

Which, I never thought of it that way, is hilarious. Base-ception, if you will


----------



## Pie (Oct 30, 2022)

The saga continues. 





Almost finished work bench. Just gotta add some leg trusses (??) support deal things because the legs are a bit skinny in one plane. Nothing to write home about but holy man can you ever clamp a piece of wood to this. Jeez so this is what I’ve been missing. 

I’m pleasantly surprised at how solid it is.. I declined to follow any plans with the intention of having it be janky and using the issues to gain a deeper understanding of the why. Will absolutely apply some lessons learned here in the future. 





Slim fit oak, from the same color palette .


----------



## M1k3 (Oct 30, 2022)

Pie said:


> The saga continues.
> 
> View attachment 206049
> 
> ...


Following @Carl Kotte's color scheme I see.


----------



## coxhaus (Oct 30, 2022)

Nice job. It should work well for sharpening. If it is not solid and you are going push it against a wall then you can attach it to the wall studs. Attach an edge board to the tabletop flush with the top and screw or nail the edge board to the wall studs. I would probably use glue for the edge board to the tabletop. A bottom shelf would help using the bottom cross boards.

Trusses should work.


----------



## ptolemy (Oct 31, 2022)

that stone should last until around year 2300


----------



## stringer (Oct 31, 2022)

coxhaus said:


> I built a hard-working work bench at a different house out of 2x4 boards. The cost was cheap. The top was 2x4s turned on edge about 20 across. The legs were two 2x4 put together per leg. I added sheet metal on a part around the old Sears craftsman vice so I could weld using the vice.
> 
> I glued the top together and then planed it with my grandfather's old Stanley Jack plane.
> 
> The Sheet metal was the cheap stuff they use for roofing.


Here is mine. 2*4s I got from free from some kitchen remodel guys. The wood is framing that holds custom countertop pieces when they get delivered.


----------

